# adding a second light to existing 3-way circuit



## hammerlane

joe 24 said:


> i have a 3-way circuit in a stariway.
> bottom switch has power source,feed to light and 3 wire to top switch
> top switch has only 3 wire


The same 3-way switch cannot have the power feed AND the feed to the load.


----------



## rrolleston

You will have to steal power from the box where your existing light fixture is. I did this for my hallway just fished the wire from the existing fixture over to the new one so we have more light in the hallway.

I can take pictures if you want I have to take it apart today to change some fixtures.


----------



## hammerlane

rrolleston said:


> You will have to steal power from the box where your existing light fixture is.


You can do it the way rrolleston says or you may grab the power for your 2nd light from the 3-way switch common terminal that feeds the 1st light.

Just use a jumper wire from the common terminal of this switch and attach the jumper to each light feed.




joe 24 said:


> "i can grab neutral wire from another source near by "


Will this neutral that you are "grabbing" be part of the same lighting circuit?


----------



## jbfan

hammerlane said:


> The same 3-way switch cannot have the power feed AND the feed to the load.


Sure it can!

*i want to add sconce above top switch to be controlled by 3-way i can grab neutral wire from another source near by where do i hook up new light hot wire to on three way switch?*

You just can not steal a neutral from somewhere.
You need a wire from the exsisting fixture to the sconce location to make this work.


----------



## hammerlane

Grabbing power from the 1st light fixture:


----------



## hammerlane

Grabbing power from common of 3-way switch:


----------



## hammerlane

jbfan said:


> Sure it can!


jbfan: how can you have the power source to the 3-way circuit and the switch leg to the load hooked up to the same common terminal of one 3-way switch?

Unless when the poster says: "bottom switch has power source,feed to light and 3 wire to top switch" 

He actually means the bottom switch box has the power source entering it and then power source continuing on to the upper switch common terminal??? Maybe I am misinterpreting his statement.


----------



## fdiddy

The common from the top 3 way returns to the lower switch with the travellers, grabs the neutral and heads up to the light. That's how you have line and load in the same box. He never stated that they were connected to the same terminal. 

As for OP, easiest way (electrically, not necessarily practical) is to get a 2-wire over from the existing light.


----------



## hammerlane

fdiddy said:


> He never stated that they were connected to the same terminal.


I said in my statement *"The same 3-way switch cannot have the power feed AND the feed to the load."*
I'm sure you agree that is a factual statement. 

I understand that the box the switch is in can have the power source and the feed to the load. 

But that is not what the poster said in his first post.

In his first post he said the *bottom switch* has power source,feed to light and 3 wire to top switch


joe 24 said:


> bottom switch has power source,feed to light and 3 wire to top switch


----------



## Dale8

Hello,

Just joined this chatroom to find an answer to an electrical situation that I have. This thread is a pretty close example to my situation, let me explain. 
First, I'm retired and a pretty good "handyman" and have a resonable understanding of electrical. But, by no means a professional so a simple explaination might help. 
I have a pretty simple setup in my kitchen/dinning room with a three way switch at one end of the kitchen to control overhead lighting and the same at the other end of the dinning room that's also a three way. Next to the cabinets (in the middle of both kitchen and dinning room) is the other switch. 
I want to add under and over cabinet lights in that switch. In other words, have the existing light switch for kitchen lights (#1), existing light switch for dinning room (#2)......then add over counter (#3), and under counter (#4).
I have four Romex wires coming into the box.....#1 is 14/2, #2 is 14/3, #3 is 14/2 and #4 is 14/3. I'm sure you guys will know the wiring for the existing switches so I won't go into that, my question is where do I "steal" the power to add two runs of Romex? One for the upper lights and one for the under the cabinet. 
Sorry for the long question and thanks in advance for your response. All of you professionals do a great service with these kind of blogs.
Thanks again,
Dale


----------



## hammerlane

Dale8 said:


> Hello.....Thanks again,
> Dale


Supply as diagram as to your current setup. words are pretty much hard to follow when describing 4 incoming cables


----------



## Dale8

Thanks for the response, I would love to provide a diagram as sharp as the one you posted in your orginal answer but I'm new to this board and don't know how to make that kind of diagram. I agree my post was hard to follow because of the wording. I'll try to draw out something and attach or take a pic tomorrow. Thanks, Dale


----------



## hammerlane

Dale8 said:


> I'm new to this board and don't know how to make that kind of diagram.


All I use is the microsoft paint program. Make the canvas a light gray color and get to drawing.


----------



## Dale8

First try to send this attachment for wiring diagram......not very proud of what it looks like but maybe you'll get the idea. I promise I'll get better.
This is existing....I want to add two runs, one for overhead lights, and one for under counter lights.


----------



## ant123

*Need help for installing new light into existing 3-way*



hammerlane said:


> All I use is the microsoft paint program. Make the canvas a light gray color and get to drawing.




I have type C and I am trying to tap in for a new light I am installing. How should I do this?


----------



## joed

Old thread. Start a new one. What is type C. You can always tap in at the light. You can't always tap into a switch.


----------

